# Upgrade GPU or CPU?



## wolf (Dec 23, 2010)

so basically I want to do both within the next two months, but which do you think will give the most benefit now? suggestions of which to use appreciated too.

specs;

Asus 785G based Mobo
Athlon 2 X2 240 @ 3.5ghz
4gb DDR2 800
XFX 9800GTX BE 512mb (essentially 9800GTX+)
Corsair CX500W

for the CPU I was thinking X4 955 BE, for the GPU GTX460, or maybe wait on 560...

EDIT: monitor/gaming resolution is 1080p and the primary use of this machine is gaming.


----------



## Wyverex (Dec 23, 2010)

Well, that depends. What do you use your computer for? Most games still don't use more than 2 cores... but then again, Phenom's L3 cache does help it... 

If you're not in a rush, I'd wait at least until GTX 560 gets out. If nothing else, it'll probably drive prices of old cards down


----------



## jellyrole (Dec 23, 2010)

I would go with the CPU right now if you plan on keeping that motherboard. No matter what you will be keeping that general setup so you should go ahead and upgrade the core component now. Graphics cards will only get cheaper in time, so keep that in mind as well.


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 23, 2010)

I would definitely go with a CPU upgrade first, I just googled your mobo and it seems it should support AMD's 6 core cpu's with a Bios update, gotta love AMD's backward support


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 23, 2010)

The GPU and CPU both are kinda weak. I would overclock that CPU up to around 3.8ghz and grab a new GPU right now or if you can swing it get a PII X4 940 BE (can be had for ~$100) and a 6850/5850 or GTX460/465 and be happy. Keep in mind that Bulldozer is around the corner soon and the AM2+/AM3 socket isn't going to be upgradable any more then a 6 core. So with that being said i would just save the money and wait to see what bulldozer/Bobcat/Sandy bring to the table in 2011.


----------



## dark2099 (Dec 23, 2010)

I would go with a new GPU, most games now are better coded to use a GPU way more than CPU or any other resources, so that probably will give you the biggest boost of all.


----------



## Magikherbs (Dec 23, 2010)

I would upgrade the mobo and ram first.  With DDR3 ram/mobos priced soo low nowadays, it would be a shame to see nice gear like that stuck in DDR2 land ! hahah... I paid almost double 5 months ago for my ram lmao !

Peace


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 23, 2010)

It's a great time to shop for a GPU, and the prices should keep dropping a bit for a while.  

But I do think a CPU upgrade would help you as well, and also prepare you for a higher end GPU later.


----------



## ngokhikho (Dec 24, 2010)

How many hours you're going to spend on gaming. For me, it seems a new CPU is better, because your video card can well handle most of modern games.


----------



## wolf (Dec 29, 2010)

well I went with a new CPU 

decided to go all out and smash in a 1090T, gaming has improved heaps already, sooo happy.

now i get much closer to 60fps in my games and much higher GPU useage on the 9800GTX.

goes to show an Athlon II 240 @ 3500mhz was bottlenecking a 9800GTX quite badly, sometimes under 50% GPU useage.

now I will wait on a GTX560 vs 6950 review for sure, tho an unlockable 6950 is very tempting.


----------



## Magikherbs (Dec 29, 2010)

Congrats *wolf* ! 

If you are not getting 100% gpu usage, it may mean that v-sync is turned on in the game.  With v-sync off, my old 9800GT would do about 120-150 fps @ 100% gpu. When on, gpu useage averages 50-60% and fps are steady @60. Thats running NFS Shift, btw.

What games/apps ?


----------



## Hayder_Master (Dec 29, 2010)

cpu for sure but first there is something, did your mobo have unlock bios cores features or maybe there is an bios for it, if it's pick athelon 2 x3 445 and unlocked it, it will as phenom 2 x4 940


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 29, 2010)

Congrats on the 1090t wolf! Now for your gpu, go HD6950 or GTX570! That's only if you notice no issues playing at 1080p with your current GTX with games you play. Oh also, stay on AM2+ for a little bit and when the time is right get an AM3+ board and ddr3.


----------



## wolf (Dec 29, 2010)

Magikherbs said:


> Congrats *wolf* !
> 
> If you are not getting 100% gpu usage, it may mean that v-sync is turned on in the game.  With v-sync off, my old 9800GT would do about 120-150 fps @ 100% gpu. When on, gpu useage averages 50-60% and fps are steady @60. Thats running NFS Shift, btw.
> 
> What games/apps ?



mostly NFS:shit Hotpursuit 2010, and Dirt2 for the moment, I loves mah racing games 

cheers for the vsync tip too, I really do't like vsync much so I have it off where possible, especially FPS games.



hayder.master said:


> cpu for sure but first there is something, did your mobo have unlock bios cores features or maybe there is an bios for it, if it's pick athelon 2 x3 445 and unlocked it, it will as phenom 2 x4 940



the Athlon II's are unfortunately not unlockable, as they are based of a different die altogether, no L3 cache and no extra cores availaible at all.

athlon x3's can become X4's, _Phenom_ x2's can become x3-x4's and semrpon single cores can unlock to athlon x2's ... as I understand it.



JrRacinFan said:


> Congrats on the 1090t wolf! Now for your gpu, go HD6950 or GTX570! That's only if you notice no issues playing at 1080p with your current GTX with games you play. Oh also, stay on AM2+ for a little bit and when the time is right get an AM3+ board and ddr3.



the only thing about the 6950 or GTX570 that holds me back is my PSU at this point, Corsair CX500w, which would be a hec of a tight squeeze on a GTX570 I think now with a 1090T... 6950/6970 would probably be ok, as would a GTX460 and (at this point) I assume 560 too.

thanks for the feedback dudez, and for the record, the 1090T is already cranking out 3.6ghz   BE FTW.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 29, 2010)

The corsair 500W SHOULD hold a single card like a 570 or 6950 (Unlocked)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 29, 2010)

wolf said:


> the only thing about the 6950 or GTX570 that holds me back is my PSU at this point, Corsair CX500w, which would be a hec of a tight squeeze on a GTX570 I think now with a 1090T... 6950/6970 would probably be ok, as would a GTX460 and (at this point) I assume 560 too.
> 
> thanks for the feedback dudez, and for the record, the 1090T is already cranking out 3.6ghz   BE FTW.



Oh that's a cx500? Either way .....












http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2010/12/07/nvidia-geforce-gtx-570-1-3gb-review/1

... my whole point is this, it would be plenty up to the point to where you want to go multi-gpu!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 29, 2010)

Here is another shot as well


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 29, 2010)

Surprisingly enough, the 9800GTX+ peak load is about the same as an HD6870.


----------



## Magikherbs (Dec 29, 2010)

wolf said:


> mostly NFS:shit Hotpursuit 2010, and Dirt2 for the moment, I loves mah racing games
> 
> cheers for the vsync tip too, I really do't like vsync much so I have it off where possible, especially FPS games.
> 
> ...



Give me Laguna Seca.. Give me Life ! 

Gpu load temps are another reason I prefer v-sync on hehe.. and what do you think of this ?..
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=231697

Peace


----------



## wolf (Dec 29, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Oh that's a cx500? Either way .....
> 
> ... my whole point is this, it would be plenty up to the point to where you want to go multi-gpu!



reassuring mate cheers! I'll plop in just about any GPU I can afford then... but alas it needs to wait at least a month for another paycheck, bonus and some saved up tips 

this is what turned me over on a 1090T, I was thinking X4 955/965, then in 2 days I made another ~80 Euro's in tips so I was like.... why the fark not aye.

also yeah my current specs dont show this system, they need an update! tis a CX500 indeed, lovely PSU tho.



brandonwh64 said:


> Here is another shot as well



cheers, agan good to know I can chuck in a 570 if money permits.



JrRacinFan said:


> Surprisingly enough, the 9800GTX+ peak load is about the same as an HD6870.



this ones an XFX 9800GTX BE, which essentially means GTX+ clocks but unfortunately being 65nm not 55nm, slightly higher consumpton.

damn I'm suprised what this card can still pull out given the right base system tho.



Magikherbs said:


> Give me Laguna Seca.. Give me Life !



ahhh I like the seca, but TBH I just can't get enough of Nurburgring  I can just go lap after lap on that in NFS Shift, especially with a G25.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 2, 2011)

wolf said:


> the Athlon II's are unfortunately not unlockable, as they are based of a different die altogether, no L3 cache and no extra cores availaible at all.
> 
> athlon x3's can become X4's, Phenom x2's can become x3-x4's and semrpon single cores can unlock to athlon x2's ... as I understand it.



are sure bro, try gogle it L3 cash athelon 2 x3 unlock

http://en.inpai.com.cn/doc/enshowcont.asp?id=7395&pageid=6252


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 3, 2011)

wolf said:


> the* Athlon II's are unfortunately not unlockable*, as they are based of a different die altogether, no L3 cache and no extra cores availaible at all.
> 
> athlon x3's can become X4's, _Phenom_ x2's can become x3-x4's and semrpon single cores can unlock to athlon x2's ... as I understand it.



The ONLY Athlon II that can't be unlocked are the X2s because they are made on a different die that is only a dual core and no L3. On the other hand the X3s can be unlocked. You have a few ways that it could "unlock" here are a few possibility:
1.unlock to Phenom II X4 (4 cores,full L2 and L3)<--- best 
2.Unlock to a Phenom II X3(3 cores, full L2 and L3)<-- ehh,something for free 
3.Stuck with a Athlon X3(3 cores,no L3)<--- teh sucky.  

There was the AII X2 5000+(45nm PII based dual core, no L3) that unlocked to a "Phenom FX" that was a full out Phenom II X4(4 cores,L2 and L3) i wish you could still get them. They had a high unlock %.

also on another note. Upgrade the cooling from stock and get that CPU up to 4ghz


----------



## Neo4 (Jan 3, 2011)

wolf said:


> so basically I want to do both within the next two months, but which do you think will give the most benefit now? suggestions of which to use appreciated too.
> 
> specs;
> 
> ...



You have a decent board there to build on so I would suggest getting the GTX 460 1 gig to start with and you will see an immediate improvement. Later on get the quad core and it'll even be better.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 3, 2011)

p_o_s_pc said:


> There was the AII X2 5000+(45nm PII based dual core, no L3) that unlocked to a "Phenom FX" that was a full out Phenom II X4(4 cores,L2 and L3) i wish you could still get them. They had a high unlock %.



This one is AM3 capable

This one AM2+ only

The one you were mentioning is the AM2+ version.


----------



## wolf (Jan 3, 2011)

hayder.master said:


> are sure bro, try gogle it L3 cash athelon 2 x3 unlock



yeah mines an athlon II X2, so no unlock, thats what I meant so say originally, not that all Athlon II's could not unlock, as I know about the x3's



p_o_s_pc said:


> The ONLY Athlon II that can't be unlocked are the X2s because they are made on a different die that is only a dual core and no L3 ........... also on another note. Upgrade the cooling from stock and get that CPU up to 4ghz



yeah the X2 240 is what I was stuck with...

I need a new cooler, so far shes running rock stable 3800mhz, 3000mhz NB on the stock cooler, and absolutely honking along, problem is the stock cooler is noisy 



Neo4 said:


> You have a decent board there to build on so I would suggest getting the GTX 460 1 gig to start with and you will see an immediate improvement. Later on get the quad core and it'll even be better.



too late buddy, decided on a x6 1090T and a decent overclock, turns out this gave my system the kick in the chops that it needed.

well.... that I needed 

now I wait to see what happens with the GTX560, and by then hopefully 570/6950/6970 prices will have come down a bit too, at least settled at MSRP.


----------



## WordToYoMamma (Jan 3, 2011)

Gpu


----------



## Magikherbs (Jan 9, 2011)

wolf said:


> yeah mines an athlon II X2, so no unlock, thats what I meant so say originally, not that all Athlon II's could not unlock, as I know about the x3's
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maan ! You have to try NFS on 8 or 12gigs !! dhahah  16xAA (about to try 24x ), 16x AF and its pretty freakin flawless with the 5750 at stock. Thats with the 8800GT in 'dry dock', while I test things with the 5750 on its own.
More than 4gb is not a waste.. its ideal !

Update..
24x AF runs great too hah.. But it still gets choppy when I switch from Multisample to Supersample AA.


----------

